# Kuat NV Core or Kuat Sherpa ????



## JDubKC (Jul 31, 2009)

Bought new Camry, need to pick one. Please Advise


----------



## WingNutt (Jan 31, 2008)

Here is an older article that shows both the original NV and the Sherpa. I know there have been some changes to the racks somewhat but it may help you see what works best for you&#8230; both are good racks, just depends on your needs and money.
Kuat NV Sherpa review | MyBikeStand.com


----------



## k1creeker (Jul 30, 2005)

JDubKC said:


> Bought new Camry, need to pick one. Please Advise


If you're only carrying XC and road bikes and want a light weight rack get the Sherpa. How accessible is the hitch pin hole on the Camry's hitch? You'll have to get use to climbing under there with a wrench to tighten the cam.

If you ride DH, and want the hitch tightening cam knob, get the NV Core.

Carrying 20" wheeled bikes, choose another brand. The Kuat's solution for BMX is not that great. not a problem for me since I don't own any 20s.


----------



## VTFargo (Oct 12, 2009)

k1creeker said:


> If you're only carrying XC and road bikes and want a light weight rack get the Sherpa. How accessible is the hitch pin hole on the Camry's hitch? You'll have to get use to climbing under there with a wrench to tighten the cam.
> 
> If you ride DH, and want the hitch tightening cam knob, get the NV Core.
> 
> Carrying 20" wheeled bikes, choose another brand. The Kuat's solution for BMX is not that great. not a problem for me since I don't own any 20s.


That's not true, my Sherpa (brought it last spring) has the same tightening knob as the NV. In fact the entire tilting and tightening mechanism is the same. The big difference is that the Sherpa has fixed point for the wheels holders, but they accommodate a wide range to wheelbases. I carry 8 different road, mountain, and recumbent bikes and they all fit without an issue on the Sherpa.


----------



## JDubKC (Jul 31, 2009)

I ride Mountain Bike only, was looking at the NV Core because I wont need to add the 2 bike extension, and its the latest and greatest. But looking at the Sherpa, its lighter, has the Hand Tightening Cam, and locks. I am not sure what the Core was really made for? NV Core is more expensive but offers less? I must be missing something...


----------



## JDubKC (Jul 31, 2009)

Take that back the Sherpa looks to cost the same +/- a few bucks


----------



## JDubKC (Jul 31, 2009)

WingNutt said:


> Here is an older article that shows both the original NV and the Sherpa. I know there have been some changes to the racks somewhat but it may help you see what works best for you&#8230; both are good racks, just depends on your needs and money.
> Kuat NV Sherpa review | MyBikeStand.com


Thanks WingNut, I have def ruled out the NV, its just too much rack (never thought I would say that) Your article has some great info. I really like the Sherpa but have always been a sucker for new products. I think the CORE is just marketing candy, i really cant figure out why the Core would trump the Sherpa... I guess I need more research and input.

Thank you!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## VTFargo (Oct 12, 2009)

I also think the distance between the bikes is greater on the Sherpa, makes it less likely you'll have interference. The light weight of the Sherpa is really nice. I end up having to remove the rack at least once a month, and it's real easy to carry to the garage. The Core must be real new, it wasn't available last year, but I can't figure out what it offers vs the Sherpa.

The build quality is real nice, Kuat does a great job, makes the Thule/Yakima look like they were built in someones back yard.


----------



## Bacons (Nov 10, 2011)

Both are great racks. I love their engineering and fit/finish. 
My vote would be the Sherpa due to lighter weight.


----------



## JDubKC (Jul 31, 2009)

Bacons said:


> Both are great racks. I love their engineering and fit/finish.
> My vote would be the Sherpa due to lighter weight.


I agree, Sold!


----------



## climbingrules (Feb 3, 2010)

Thule T2 trumps them both with adjustability fore/aft and side-to-side. The T2 lets you easily rack up two MTB's with 750mm + handlebars without having to drop saddles, remove seatposts, rotate brake levers, etc. The Kuat's are lighter and silver, but there's no customization available. Thule hitch racks are made in the U.S. also.


----------



## clewttu (May 16, 2007)

buddy has the Thule T2 and i have the NV, we both wholeheartedly agree the Kuat is the much nicer rack, had he not had a gift certificate at a Thule distributor, he was gonna get the Sherpa

if i was to do it all again, id prob get the 1UP, with the NV coming in a close second, followed by the Sherpa


----------



## STT GUY (May 19, 2009)

climbingrules said:


> Thule T2 trumps them both with adjustability fore/aft and side-to-side. The T2 lets you easily rack up two MTB's with 750mm + handlebars without having to drop saddles, remove seatposts, rotate brake levers, etc. The Kuat's are lighter and silver, but there's no customization available. Thule hitch racks are made in the U.S. also.


I dumped my Thule T2 to buy a Kuat NV...and it wasn't because the Thule was a better rack. I'm a guide take my racks off road five to six days a week. Yakima racks suck (mine pretty much fell apart), Thule T2 is better and the Kuat kicks the a$$ of both. YRMV.


----------



## JDubKC (Jul 31, 2009)

clewttu said:


> buddy has the Thule T2 and i have the NV, we both wholeheartedly agree the Kuat is the much nicer rack, had he not had a gift certificate at a Thule distributor, he was gonna get the Sherpa
> 
> if i was to do it all again, id prob get the 1UP, with the NV coming in a close second, followed by the Sherpa


Great.. I had my mind made up but now...

Never considered the 1UP. I will have to remove the rack every time I use it so both seem light enough. The Sherpa won my vote origionally, should I consider the 1UP? They are not much to look at, are the that great and why? Arent Kuat racks made in Missouri? or is that a thing of the past?


----------



## clewttu (May 16, 2007)

1ups are really light compared to pretty much all the platform racks, so for taking on and off, id go with it, they are high quality (check the 1up thread on here)...my NV, while bomber, isnt the lightest (not sure about the sherpa), but it does have some nice built in features which is why i went with it in the first place
not much to look at is a plus in my opinion, they are minimalist and kinda disappear, still are nice looking though...Kuats are very nice looking from the opposite spectrum


----------



## JDubKC (Jul 31, 2009)

Sherpa = 29lbs
1UP = 25lbs but only holds one bike? is that correct? the add-on weighs 20 lbs for a 45lb total

Looks like the Shrpa wins still, thank you for helping me get even more educated.


----------



## JDubKC (Jul 31, 2009)

shoal said:


> Get the 1-up for sure.
> 
> --No hitch pins, accessible from the outside using a "keyed" allen key to hold the rack in place.
> -- Folds up nice and small
> ...


Isnt Kuat made in Missouri? or are they outsourcing now?


----------



## shoal (Apr 26, 2012)

Get the 1-up for sure. 

--No hitch pins, accessible from the outside using a "keyed" allen key to hold the rack in place.
-- Folds up nice and small
-- Light/Modular can go up to 3 or 4 bikes depending on your hitch, can do as few as one.
-- High Quality, super adjustable, secures your bike by the wheels and is super fast. 10-15 seconds once you figure it out

-- Made in the USA - Wisconsin


----------



## shoal (Apr 26, 2012)

I don't know if it is made in MO or not. could be.


----------



## Bacons (Nov 10, 2011)

Küat are made in Missouri. 
My next rack will be a Sherpa, for sure. 
1up makes a decent rack, but I had a buddy who had a lot of issues with it (wobble, quality issues). However, I rarely see many folks on this board with issues (you'd swear the 1up users are sponsored by the company as they seem to be zealous... So they must be good). .


----------



## MTT77 (Aug 24, 2010)

I am making the same decision -- Core for me. Sherpa can't carry my DH bike


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

Bacons said:


> Küat are made in Missouri.
> My next rack will be a Sherpa, for sure.
> 1up makes a decent rack, but I had a buddy who had a lot of issues with it (wobble, quality issues). However, I rarely see many folks on this board with issues (you'd swear the 1up users are sponsored by the company as they seem to be zealous... So they must be good). .


From their FAQ: "The racks are designed in Springfield, Missouri and assembled in Taiwan and China."

I own an NV and have no regrets on purchasing it ~1 year ago.


----------



## Bacons (Nov 10, 2011)

Wow... that has recently changed. Looks like they are becoming a volume builder. I doubt their quality will change, but time will tell.


----------



## 410sprint (Oct 19, 2012)

The Sherpa is an outstanding product. It is over engineered for its purpose (bomb proof) and the lighter weight is a nice extra. You could spend more on other hitch racks but in my opinion the Sherpa is already overkill…

I also want to give a shout out to the team at Cracks And Racks- Nice people, great prices on Kuat products, MTBR member discount and outstanding customer service. :thumbsup:


----------



## WingNutt (Jan 31, 2008)

Kuat really is stepping things up&#8230;. more goodies for your car and bike Interbike Spotlight - Kuat Racks Vagabond X, Roof Trays and Link lock | MyBikeStand.com


----------



## wareagleguy (Jul 14, 2010)

The NV is expandable to carry 4 bikes and also can handle up to 60 lbs per bike. The NV core has silver stanchions if you're concerned about aesthetics.


----------

